
Show HN: Peaple.io, the Synthetic Social Network - jdb1729
https://peaple.io/
======
jdb1729
I've been building this site over the last year. An autoencoder reduces user-
submitted images ("peaple") down to 3KB and reconstructs them at 128x128 using
pixel loss, then they are sent through a series of GAN-trained upscaling
enhancers to generate pics at higher resolutions.

On the site you can browse existing peaple, upload new peaple, generate new
ones from random input, blend peaple with each other, explore their infinite
virtual family trees, and apply styling effects.

Excited to hear your feedback!

